# First trap out - advice needed



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

Use DuctSeal® 

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=duct-seal&div=5&l1=accessories

Most electrical supply places have it, it's a putty-like compound used to seal the ends of conduits

Bees can't or won't try to chew it away

And yes, a frame of brood will help


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

I currently have two trap-outs going and have learned that bees consider DuctSeal as delicious as Greatstuff. You have to go heavy-duty...........Steel Wool. Stuff it in with putty knife, screw driver, anything else that works.


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

Are you using the genuine DuctSeal from IDEAL ? 

Some of the imitators don't have the repellant properties of the Real Thing.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

silicone calk.


----------



## mann (Apr 24, 2013)

screen


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

DuctSeal....trade name...DuctSeal. As an electronics technician in the Navy (45 years ago) we use to call it monkeys**t. Sealed around everyplace where a cable went though a bulkhead...inside, outside. The stuff lasts for decades. I still use it on the main service cables when I rewire houses. For trapouts (at least mine) it's a total failure. Anything soft that the bees can get their mandibles into would last. Consider this, anything softer than wood (which they have no problem chewing) they'll get through it .... if they want to. My best successes have been relatively course steelwool. The fine stuff will rust and decay if it gets wet. Sometimes after I stuff the steelwool in I cover it with a couple layers of sheet plastic and duct-tape. Not trying to dispute what other people use, just giving my best advice on what works for me. (Actually learned about steel wool from a local bee keeper with 70 years experience working with the ladies)


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

hallofbees..... I use 3 mil plastic bags, sold at Lowe's as contractors bags, barrel size. Normally about 20 to a box, but 2 bags will do all the sealing i have ever had to do. I use Gorilla Tape to tape overlaps. It will hold in all weather.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Clear 100% silicone. Bees can't even begin to chew on it.


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a trap out going now... in a Chimney... It had a bunch of holes in it and I sealed them up with some masonry patch.. I am using steel wool as a gasket between my box and the Chimney... So something metal the are not gonna chew. I think I would get some screen staple it down to the tree stump real good.. In the stump of the tree some 1/4 stables should never hurt it. Stable it to the tree and the back of your trap.. Once you know they can't get through the screen.. I might would clover it with tar-paper...Of course that what comes to mind as a roofer..


----------



## hallofbees (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the help so far. I got the hole sealed up good and added a frame of brood. The bees are using the trap now and have started queen cells. Two days now I have watched the screen cone on the tree for 30 minutes and haven't seen any bees exit. The queen is NOT in the trap. How much longer should I leave the trap set up? The owner is going to seal the tree when I remove the trap so I want to get all of the bees possible.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Leave it as long as you can. Time cannot hurt the hive or population at this point. I am picking one up tonight that has been in place for six weeks.


----------

